# Yet Another Flying Sub Build



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Well after 15 months of being overly occupied with work,:freak: I finally got to finish my build. I still have a lot to learn on weathering but, that is another project. I hope you enjoy as much as I have had building it.:wave:

View attachment 156961


View attachment 156963


View attachment 156965


View attachment 156966


View attachment 156967


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Well done! I loved the equipment on pilot's lap and the paint job on the "world" base. I did not have the guts to do that. Exterior color looks spot-on, too!


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice detail work on the inside panels.Overall a very good job.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Nevermind about weathering, you did a magnificent job! I especially like the microphones, the "globe" painted base, and that gadget/gizmo/whatever-you-call-it on Capt. Crains' lap. :thumbsup:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Excellent job both inside and out, my only suggestion might be to kill the gloss a little on the figures but that's just my personal taste and they probably look fine through the windows :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank You all for your kind words, it is appreciated. I noticed after posting the pictures just how glossy they appeared, since then I dulled them down a bit as they look harsher with the glare of the flash.

I have started the 8 window Seaview and will post some pictures soon.
Thanks again for the encouragement.:wave:

Mike


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Overall, a really nice job! Well done!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Nova Mike said:


> I have started the 8 window Seaview and will post some pictures soon.
> Thanks again for the encouragement.:wave:


Mike, you rock! I just wish I could do a Seaview too!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice looking Flying Sub there. Well done!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks Chrisisall and Trekkriffic for the kind comments, I had a ball building it.
I have moved on to the Seaview I am waiting for some photoetch and decals from Paulbo but in the meantime I free hand painted this as a first draft then I will include the better of the two in the model. Stay tuned for more.

Mike:wave:
View attachment 157241


View attachment 157242


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Nice work there too!


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Really nice job there Mike, really like the Scanner the FS-1 pilot has in his lap,
I had made a suggestion to not to long ago that it would be really cool to have
some aftermarket kits for the FS-1kit like a pilot using the scanner and the tabletop
laser as seen in some episodes of the show. Glad to see that I was not the only one
with that thought in mind. Really nice job on the Seaview!

Thanks for posting it!!!

Fortress


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks Fortress, for the nice comments I just wanted to add something different although it was a little out of scale. After I complete the 8 window(another thread) I will be going back and building the 4 window control room and add the drop down laser with the Crane figure and will post some pictures.:wave:


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

Very well done. Thanks for sharing with us:thumbsup:


----------

